# Rechnersound an Anlage = BRUMMM



## ElFunghi (1. Oktober 2002)

Moin,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich hab meinen Rechnersound an meine Anlage gekoppelt, soweit nix besonderes, aba sobald ich den stecker in die soundkarte stecke und meine Anlage an ist fängt diese tierisch an zu brummen (bei 1000watt nich grad leise). Aber egal in welche Buchsen ich die Stecker stecke, überall das gleiche, erst dachte ich es läge an meiner Anlage, aber da hab ich mal meinen Discman angeschlossen, keine Probs läuft alles super, geiler Sound. Kann mir einer sagen woran das liegt, oder besser noch wie ichs wegkrieg??
Hab ne SB-PCI-512!


----------



## Carndret (1. Oktober 2002)

Wo hast du es an die Anlage angeschlossen? Wenn es mit den anderen Geräten klappt, liegt es wohl an der Verbindung zu Anlage und nicht an der Soundkarte.


----------



## ElFunghi (1. Oktober 2002)

Im Moment hab ich den Rechner an dem Video-In angeschlossen, normalerweise für Videorecorder aber normal müsste das auch mit anderen Geräten klappen, wie man am Discman sieht. Und am MD-In hab ichs auch schon versucht, das gleiche Prob...


----------



## Helmut Klein (1. Oktober 2002)

Das Problem kenne ich, da ich es auch habe...

Die Anlage brummt vor sich hin, und das liegt am Kabel, ich hab mich da früher mal erkundigt man braucht so ein extra Kabel. Weiß aber nich was daran jetzt so besonders war. Guck einfach mal bei conrad.de.

Socke


----------



## ElFunghi (1. Oktober 2002)

Wat, echt? Verdammt, ich hab mir dafür nämlich extra Kabel bestellt die heute gekommen sind, na toll, gibts da net auch ne andere Lösung für weil ich nu schon 15€ für Kabel ausgegeben habe, kann ja net füe jeden mist Extra was kaufen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Oktober 2002)

Wir hatten das Thema schon mal!

Wenn man den Computer an die HiFi-Anlage anschließt, über Chinch (etc.) entsthet eine Brummschleife, die sich entweder mit einem Entstörfilter oder einem Kabel mit Ferritmantel (schlechtere Lösung) beheben läßt...



http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=14291&highlight=Brummschleife


----------



## ElFunghi (1. Oktober 2002)

Aha , jo tatsache, hab auch die Antenne rausgemacht, und das brummen war weg. Ich hab allerdings kein bock ständig das kabel da rauszuziehn (unwegsame Ecke ) was für einen Filter brach ich da? hab bei Conrad nur einen Störfilter gefunden iss das so en Teil?

PS: Conrad hat so ne scheiss Seite da gehen die Links net wenn ich dir hier reinkopiere!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Oktober 2002)

Was hast DU angeschaut? Etwa diesen Artikel???

Nachteil, der hat F-Buchsen, also nicht sowas wie an deinem TV ( ist für direktes Zwischenschleifen in die Antenenletung vorgesehen )


Mantelstromfilter FM 2

Artikel-Nr.: 940200 - 62

Preis:  13,70 EUR

 Produktinformation 


Mantelstromfilter / Brummentstörfilter unterdrückt Störungen, die durch Mantelströme oder ungünstige Erdungsverhältnisse den TV Empfang in BK-Netzen und speziell bei 100Hz TV-Geräten beinträchtigen können. Technische Daten : Frequenzbereich 5 - 1000 MHz, Durchgangsdämpfung < 1,5dB, Impedanz 75, Anschlüsse F-Buchsen


[edit]
Ein voll passendes Teil:

Mantelstromfilter TZU 10-02

Artikel-Nr.: 940456 - 62

Preis:  19,95 EUR 



- OHNE GEWÄHR - (aber haben wir als ich noch als Elektroinstallateur gearbeitet habe auch genutzt!)

[/edit]


----------

